# Our Eastcoast 'beach' Vacation



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got back. We started with an overnight at Rusnik Family Campground in Salisbury, Ma. E sites are nice, wooded. We were in E-7 - sorry no pic. Took the kids to Salisbury Beach for the afternoon.

Next stop - Smuggler's Den Southwest Harbor, Maine. Site # 110 was our home for 4 nights.









Acadia has incredible hiking and biking trails, lots of differing beaches - some fresh water, some salt water, some for swimming (if you like cold water), some for exploring.

Our next stop was the KOA in Saco, Maine for two nights. Nice KOA, not a whole lot of room, but spotless showers and bathrooms, nice activities for kids; many free. We visited Old Orchard Beach - totally commercial and not my cup of tea, as well as Crescent Beach State Park - more along my lines. We were in site 5, sorry no pic...

Our last stop was at Salisbury Bech State Reservation. We were in site H050...


















Not a whole lot of privacy, but within say a 50 yard walk of this....









The sunset views were incredible. Better than some beach camping - not a destination if you like privacy and seclusion. Otherwise, just beautiful, great bike riding to the beach and boach launch at dusk to watch sunsets. Older, but spotless bathrooms, great hot water showers, we hope to go back..


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Beach camping is always very nice. It is usually the only way I go. I spend most of my summer on the beach, and when I say on, I mean on the beach.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Beach camping is always very nice. It is usually the only way I go. I spend most of my summer on the beach, and when I say on, I mean on the beach.


Do you have any suggestions for beach campgrounds between you and Pa. ?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well since I stay on Long Island most of the time I can give you the names of the beach campgrounds here. Cupsogue Beach County Park, Shinnecock East County Park, Meschutt Beach County Park, Theodore Roosevelt County Park, Hither Hills State Park, and Smith Point Beach, County Park.

All the parks are dry camping with the exception of the main campground section at Smith point. Cupsogue has parking lot and beach sites(you actually drive out on the beach with the trailer) Shinnecock has Ocean, Bay, and Top of the dune sites. Meschutt is a parking lot on the bay. Theodore Roosevelt is bayfront and on the beach(non reservable) Hither Hills is on the ocean but a parking lot. Smith point has electric water and sewer hookups for the regular campground, or there is the outer beach sites available with no hookups. All are nice with the exception of Smith Point, it can get a bit trashy there at times.

I stick with Shinnecock and Cupsogue which is where my photos were from.



roo camper said:


> Beach camping is always very nice. It is usually the only way I go. I spend most of my summer on the beach, and when I say on, I mean on the beach.


Do you have any suggestions for beach campgrounds between you and Pa. ?
[/quote]


----------

